# s13 brakes on b13



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Hi there!! Im the owner of a Sentra B13, recently i found an s13 in a junkyard, here its hard to see a car like this in a junk yard. The thing is that i can get the brakes for only 50 bucks, so it crossed my mined to get them in my car, but im not that sure if they will work.
Any ideas on this swap? Will the calipers bolt on my b13 or not...
Thanks !!


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Im also able to get Maxima rotors and calipers, do they work?
I found this thread that says they will...
http://www.nissanforums.com/b14-95-...y-bar-brake-upgrade.html?highlight=b15+brakes


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Are you really looking at these parts before you ask these questions? 

First and foremost the rotors do not fit, different lug pattern, if you had them drilled out the spacing for the caliper might not be the same. If you must have these brakes then yo will be swapping the entire hub assembly. 

Why these brakes anyway? The NX2000 brakes are a direct bolt on and they kick serious ass!


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Here its impossible to find the nx2000 brakes so im doing what i can. Im reading around and i found some posts that talk about maxima brakes on the b13, so i guess its not that hard to make them work. The bolt pattern is modified easily, the caliper mounts are my main concern.

http://www.nissanforums.com/suspension-brakes/55694-brake-upgrade-question.html?highlight=b13+maxima


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

wes said:


> Are you really looking at these parts before you ask these questions?
> 
> First and foremost the rotors do not fit, different lug pattern, if you had them drilled out the spacing for the caliper might not be the same. If you must have these brakes then yo will be swapping the entire hub assembly.
> 
> Why these brakes anyway? The NX2000 brakes are a direct bolt on and they kick serious ass!



where would I find NX2000 brakes?


----------



## JGG8891 (Sep 24, 2005)

you can find them at an auto zone complete with calipers. Or at any auto parts store.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

seven_b13 said:


> where would I find NX2000 brakes?


Search the forums on this swap!


----------



## JGG8891 (Sep 24, 2005)

^^yup, just search you will find everything you need.


----------

